# Rockport Guide?



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone have a suggestion on a fly guide for the Rockport area the first week if August.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

*Rockport guide*

Capt. Erick Knipling. I have had many good trips with Capt Knipling around Rockport and Port O' Connor. He will work his ***** off poling you to fish and he does not watch the clock like some guides do. He is a good flyfishing guide and a fun person to spend the day on the water with.- Jeremy


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Go by Swan Point Landing and ask Dave Hayward to fix you up. He's good people.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

If you want the best....

http://www.chucknaiser.com/


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*Rockport guide*

Billy Tremble
361-205-1266
Super guide


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

JED said:


> If you want the best....
> 
> http://www.chucknaiser.com/


X2


----------



## flymaster (Jan 13, 2013)

X3,or Ethan Wells,if he is not in Florida.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Drew Donahugh all day 361-633-9408. Supper positive and patient guide. Knows were to fish and in Hells Bay Boats. Tell him RJ Sent you, we are good friends.


----------

